# Are the rigs ever going to open up?



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone heard any info on when/if the rigs will open for fishing? Beautiful blue water all over the Petronius right now.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Not anytime soon, I'm afraid. And that sucks. Late october/november is when we get some of our biggest tuna of the year outta Venice.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks Feds....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Whats a rig?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I hope soon... this sucks!


----------

